
Compilation and Hyperthreading - ingve
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1416
======
witty_username
> Also, I had been worried that simply enabling HT would be detrimental since
> Linux would sometimes schedule two threads on the same real core when a
> different core was idle.

Isn't the Linux scheduler aware of hyperthreading?

